# Strong's Concordance



## D. Paul (Aug 4, 2005)

What is to be the *proper* use of this resource?

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 4, 2005)

Simply, it is a viable resource for study. It allows the reader easy access to the number of times a word is mentioned in scripture. One can then compare the usage in context to the statements as well as comparing it with the Greek and Hebrew.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Simply, it is a viable resource for study. It allows the reader easy access to the number of times a word is mentioned in scripture. One can then compare the usage in context to the statements as well as comparing it with the Greek and Hebrew.



Yes, Scott, that is a desription of _what_ it is but since any tool can be misused and abused, maybe I should ask this in the negative - How is Strong's NOT to be used? How is it _wrongly_ used?

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 4, 2005)

My dad once told me, "Get away from that hammer and let someone who knows how to use it, use it".


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 4, 2005)

I would be inclined to say that a potential improper use of a helpful resource such as Strong's would be to view it as a largely sufficient _substitute_ for learning Greek and Hebrew.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> My dad once told me, "Get away from that hammer and let someone who knows how to use it, use it".



...how...am I supposed to take that? Do you mean if I have to ask then I have no business "using" it? Is this a rebuke or a negatively persuasive encouragement?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 4, 2005)

Don,
Just me being silly.............In other words, I guess one could use it improperly, i.e. beating one's child with it instead of a rod!



[Edited on 8-4-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> I would be inclined to say that a potential improper use of a helpful resource such as Strong's would be to view it as a largely sufficient _substitute_ for learning Greek and Hebrew.





This is exactly what many do with the Strongs. A myriad of exegetical fallacies occur daily because (mostly) well-meaning folk attempt appeals to "the original" by quoting from Strongs and/or its cousin, the "Vines Expository Dictionary". 

It is certianly possible to soundly exposit Scripture without being a fluent reader of Hebrew & Greek. In fact, many if not most Pastors and TE's are not so fluent in the Biblical languges that they can read and understand them without the aide of Lexicons and Grammars. In as much as Strongs and Vines provide additional "richness" in various word usages they are valuable to those who have learned fundatmental hermeneutical principles. In the hands of those who have not learned such fundamentals they can be dangerous because such are tempted to "make connections" between various original words translated to the same English (or other "vulgar tongue") word; to assert spurious meaning from root form (e.g. suggesting the the Greek word _dunamis_ translated "power" means power as in "dynamite" because the Greek form seems similar), etc. These kinds of errors occur every single day in Bible Studies accross our land and even in Churches and para-Church organizations where high Biblical Academic standards are not upheld.

A fundamental understanding of the the alphabet, grammar, rules, and idioms of the Biblical Languages *is* necesssary in order to accurately use available tools that go beyond Strongs & Vines. Examples of such more advanced tools in include for Hebew: the KB, TWOT, and various grammars like Waltke; for Greek: the BDAG, Thayer, Vincent, Kittel, and various Grammars like Stevens, Wallace, etc.).

Of course, many of us use Bible Software (Accordance on the MAC in my case) that provide these tools (and more) to futher automate searching, lexical parsing, etc. I find that although these tools are incredibly valuable, I must be constantly vigilant to refine and extent my understanding of Biblical Language fundamentals as well as consulting those who are truly "in the know".

[Edited on 8-5-2005 by BrianBowman]

[Edited on 8-5-2005 by BrianBowman]

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 5, 2005)

That is the 'splanation I was fishin' for, Lrucy.


----------

